# Tell me more about TMGR?



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Im geting a f-1 mini mancha. And was told about there noa reg. This yrling im getting has a reg dad and a grade mom. Can i reg the doe if she was sold to me or does the farm she came from have to reg her? How many generations tell i can show her off spring? Also do they have Virtual shows? Im in Missouri and did not see any breeders in my area. so i dont think there will be shows.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

TMGR is kind of like AGS in the standard dairy goat world. They are not near as advanced as MDGA. That said, I don't think they offer virtual shows. I didn't think there was an NOA option for mini goats. I would check their websites and maybe pick up the phone and give both associations a call.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

It would be awesome if there was a NOA option for mini goats, as I would LOVE to use the heavy milking mini nubians i have and breed up, but no papers on them. *sad face*


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

here is the info on the noa program http://www.tmgronline.org/noa.html but ive tried to call and they dont ever answer to get more info. I have found out since this doe also has a %50 reg dam threw Adga.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

MDGA does virtual shows and they are now doing Grade Registrations. This is from their website:

*HOW TO RECORD A GOAT FOR THE MDGA GRADE HERDBOOK*
In the Grade Herdbook, MDGA may accept for registry some animals that do not qualify to be registered in the Experimental, American, or Purebred Herdbooks. The sire of any animal being presented for recordation must be a registered purebred Nigerian Dwarf buck or a registered Miniature Dairy buck of the same breed as the dam of the animal being considered for recordation. 
If applying for recordation in the Grade Herdbook, follow these guidelines:
1.Please complete the entire application form. ​2.  Attach a legible copy of the certificate of any registered or recorded parent. 
3.The completed application must be accompanied by two  photographs of the animal for which the application is being made. The first should be of the head, showing breed characteristics, and the second should be a complete side view. ​4.NO BUCKS from non-registered does or crossbred does will be allowed in the Grade Herdbook. 
5.NO OFFSPRING of non-registered bucks will be allowed in the Grade Herdbook. 

6.Does ONLY will be accepted into the grade herdbook if:--the doe is a result of the mating of a doe of unknown ancestry to a registered Nigerian Dwarf or registered Miniature Dairy buck. The breed of the animal must be listed on the application, and only that breed listed may be used for recording any other offspring of the doe with unknown ancestry. The 4th generation offspring from this  doe would qualify for the Experimental Herdbook as long as they meet all the normal requirements of specific breed standards and percentages

--the doe will be accepted from the mating of a doe that is a crossbreed of two different registered dairy breeds bred to a registered Nigerian Dwarf or a Miniature Dairy buck belonging to one of the two breeds of the doe.  The Second and Third Generations would also be recorded in the Grade Herdbook. The Fourth generation moves to being registered in the Experimental Herdbook as an F1, with all the normal  rules and opportunities to continue through the main herdbook generations.​


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I called Mdga and she will reg this little doeling for me she will go in as experimental for 6 generations her kids will be. This is so exciting. If she has a udder like her dam and milks out like her dam where set. Dam milks out a gallon a day.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats on getting her registered!!


----------



## Swgoats (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm really sorry you had trouble getting your questions answered about TMGR. Emailing the registrar is the best way to get registration questions answered. we have a facebook page and would like to answer all your questions. TMGR has a much better Native on Appearance program than MDGA. With MDGA you will not be able to register your buck kids. With TMGR we will register NOA bucks, and it only sets you back one generation - the kids from a NOA and a registered mini will be a first generation. We have several things in the works for our members and are very open to any ideas you might have. Hope this helps!


----------

